# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting >  مشکل در اضافه کردن وب سرویس (مربوط به Visual studio 2008)

## Yama12

با سلام
من یک وبسرویس درست کردم
حالا میخوام ازش استفاده کنم با یک برنامه ویندوزی
برای این کار باید یک برنامه Windows application ایجاد کنم و بعد از ایجاد در Solution Explorer روی نام پروژه کلیک راست کنم و گزینه Add web reference رو بزنم و ادامه ماجرا...
اما وقتی من روی پروژم کلیک راست میکنم Add web reference وجود نداره!!!
من از VS.NET 2008 استفاده می کنم اما در 2005 درست کار می کنه!!!
لطفا راهنماییم کنین
تاپیک من(همین تاپیک)*مشکل در اضافه کردن وب سرویس (مربوط به Visual studio 2008)* رو در بخش سی شارپ بعد از 1 هفته کسی جواب نداد!!!!!!

----------


## Yama12

پاسخ سال در لینک زیر برای افرادی که مثل من این سوال جزئی رو دارن:

https://barnamenevis.org/showth...d=1#post751123

----------

